# True cooks



## petefromNY (Mar 22, 2015)

So I've been following on Instagram this new company called truecooks (www.truecooks.com) They are a clothing company for "chefs" I hear the owner is a Michelin rated retired chef. 

Fwiw there's a lot of controversy surrounding the company and the "lifestyle" they promote. I guess making the chef life look glamorous and what not. 

Personally I can't figure out if I'm about the company. I swaying towards I do, although the products are a little pricey for your everyday line cook it looks cool. 

So I was wondering what you fellow chefs think about it all and the life of chef being portrayed this way ?


----------



## ecchef (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm a "Chef". Nothing there interests me....


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nothing they do interest me, they promote chefs that buy their product, while most of the chefs food looks like dog turd.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 22, 2015)

i am not one for the whole "food stylist" and having "chef" photo shoots in the underwear and what not. I do like the concept of it but i personally dont think it is being represented in the correct way. to each their own tho i guess.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't get it.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hate it.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 22, 2015)

not for me. obnoxious. to each their own


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 22, 2015)

The t shirts I cook in don't stay particularly clean. Although some of the graphics are pretty cool I suppose, they're not cheap. I don't imagine I'd be cooking in any of these.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 22, 2015)

It's just another business trying to cultivate a cult of personality in order to move product. All set.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 22, 2015)

Most of their designs (and logo) are ripoffs from the brand Supreme.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 23, 2015)

@johnnychance DUDE ive been saying that since i first saw it .... its literrally like supreme went to cooking school


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 23, 2015)

Cult of Personality......... Didn't "Living Color" do that jam?


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 23, 2015)

Egyptian cotton, hand tailored, you can keep the rest.


----------

